# How to fix my peep sight?



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guy's well I was out shooting and when I bought my bow it had the rubber tube on it so I just kept it on there.. Well 3rd shot and my rubber piece rips makes me mad cause I was really looking forward to shooting.. I don't want to take my pro shop cause they charge 20$$$ to do it... Could I take off the rubber tube and make my peep work correctly or do I have to take it to the shop?! And if I could fix it by myself how would I go about doing this?! My specs are [email protected] Btw I think this is the right place to put this


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

You can buy replacement tubing from Lancaster: http://www.lancasterarchery.com/gws-rubber-peep-tubing-2-ft-pack.html. Or you could get another peep and just do away with the tubing.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Draw the bow back and see if the peep aligns ok first. If you really need the rubber tube to make it align then just buy the tubing and put it on yourself. But first draw the bow back (with arrow loaded) and see if it aligns. If it is just a little bit off you can adjust your d loop to get it to align correctly.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thx guys! I tried it just to make sure and with an arrow loaded it's twisted I'm a n00b on peep sights and stuff.. So just turn it?! or?!


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

How far is it twisted and at rest is your d loop facing you or off to one side? If d loop is facing your at rest then how far off to one side is the peep when drawn.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

It's sideway's when I draw I can shoot it fairly accuratley without it I just asct like it there and I still see the pins and hit's where I'm looking....


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Try realigning your d loop so that when you get to full draw the peep will be opened up for you.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Just drive down to the corner drug store and buy the right size surgical tubing.....:noidea:


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree with RCL, get some silicone surgical tubing or get some from a pro shop or mail order. Don't make it too short, you don't need that much stress on the peep to get it to turn. If you want to can the tubing, then go to a shop, purchase a new peep, and have them install it for you. Being 90 deg. out, I don't think using your loop is the right answer to correcting your peep rotation. I am not a pro by any means, nor do I use a string peep, so take this as just what I would do. Good luck.

Ches.


----------

